# Happy Birthday larryjf



## PB Moderating Team

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-larryjf (born 1970, Age: 46)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade

Happy birthday, Larry! May you and yours have many more in good health!


----------



## Cymro

May it be a blessed day.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Hope you enjoy the day and have many more, Larry! Praying for your continued success in your ongoing missions work these days, too.


----------



## arapahoepark

Happy Birthday!


----------



## OPC'n

Happy birthday!


----------



## OrthodoxReformer

Happy birthday!


----------

